

Bitstrips Confirms $3M From Horizons, Sees 30M Avatars Created In Two Months - Flakes000
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/12/bitstrips-series-a-3-million

======
jeynepoole
Everyone is going to be saying how Bitstrips such as fad and whatnot. But
they've been around since 2007 (see Founder's LinkedIn
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-
kennedy/6/395/522](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-kennedy/6/395/522))

It's only recently that they've had a big spike.
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=bitstrip](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=bitstrip)

